# Wireless setup, hostapd and wpa_supplicant

## kingfame_147

Hi,

I'm pretty new to all this wireless stuff using gentoo. 

I can start hostapd just fine without the init script. When I start it using the init script it says it is supposed to start when my wireless card starts. That seems to be right, BUT:

Whenever I start my wireless card it starts wpa_supplicant too. Where does the dependency for wpa_supplicant comes from? I don't want the wireless card to connect to any wlan, I just want it to run as an AP. When I install wpa_supplicant (and use a config without any ssid configured, because I don't want to connect to any) the wireless card starts, but it says that it is inactive. I guess that is because I haven't configured any SSID, but like I said: I don't want to connect to any SSID. The outcome to that is that none of my network services (hostapd, sshd, etc.) is starting up because of the inactive wireless card.

How could I solve this issue?

Kind regards,

fame

Edit:

I think I foudn out how to disable wpa_supplicant: modules_wlan0="!wpa_supplicant" I'll try it on monday when I'm back home.

----------

## khayyam

kingfame_147 ...

You will need to inform openrc that the device isn't to be managed:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlan0="!wireless"
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

